# FSD cost on a 2017 X w/ EAP



## Winter (Nov 11, 2020)

First time poster, and new (to me) Model X owner. 

I purchased a '17 Model X P100D last week, finally joining the Tesla family. The car came equipped with AP2/MCU1, with previous owner having purchased EAP on order. 

To my surprise when I was granted access to the vehicle in the app (purchased from 3rd party dealer), I see the FSD is $7k upgrade. I was a bit stunned, as I was thinking it would be in the 3-5k range (I know prices were raised just weeks ago).

Does this sound right to anyone more knowledgeable than I? Previous owner had paid $5k for the EAP, and now $7K for FSD would put this used Tesla at $12K for FSD. When the NEW package is $10K. Then to upgrade to MCU2 this would be an additional $2.5k? Or does MCU2 come with the HW3 update? 

I've tried to contact Tesla about this, but they just tell me to look at the app. 

Any insight appreciated! Happy and love the X, but a bit bummed another near $10K to get it to what is currently being offered for $10K NEW.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

MCU upgrade is separate and not part of the FSD computer upgrade. You’ll have to pay for that separately if you want it


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats on the "new" X.



Winter said:


> I see the FSD is $7k upgrade. I was a bit stunned, as I was thinking it would be in the 3-5k range


I had last heard it was $5k on top of EAP, so a little surprised at $7k too.


Winter said:


> Then to upgrade to MCU2 this would be an additional $2.5k? Or does MCU2 come with the HW3 update?


MCU2 is definitely a separate upgrade. Although, that being said, I think I may have heard that people without FSD were getting HW3 in the bundle, for no additional cost. If so, that would be the sweet spot to me - pay only for MCU2 and get all hardware upgraded. EAP has all the functionality that I care about in the FSD package (at least currently).

I have a 2017 MX that was originally MCU1 and AP2.5. The MCU2 upgrade not only added functionality, it kept me from going insane with the crashes/reboots of MCU1.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Winter, I searched for where I had seen that non-FSD cars were getting HW3 with MCU2 upgrade. Found it starting with post #6274 on screen 314 of "Tesla confirms infotainment system upgradeability from MCU1 to MCU2 for $2500" in the Teslamotorsclub forum. Not sure if this link is going to work right, but here's a try:



Snowstorm said:


> I have a June 2017 MCU1 AP2.0 model s and performed the MCU2 upgrade. Also got the AP3 hardware installed but I didn't buy FSD. Sentry mode, dash cam all work great. UX is smooth as butter. Very happy.


Nope, it doesn't work. Here is a link to the beginning of that insanely long thread:
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...adeability-from-mcu1-to-mcu2-for-2500.145473/

There was quite a bit of interest from non-FSD owners after this post. Someone said they confirmed it via part numbers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bigriver said:


> Not sure if this link is going to work right, but here's a try:


The post number itself in that forum (as well as this forum) has a link that will take you directly to that post.
Here's the link:
https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/4973398/


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

garsh said:


> The post number itself in that forum (as well as this forum) has a link that will take you directly to that post.
> Here's the link:
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/posts/4973398/


Wow--$2500 for MCU2 and HW3? Combined with the news on FSD subscriptions, I think we're pretty clearly on the verge of being able to upgrade from HW2.5 to HW3 _without_ purchasing FSD. Tesla just needs some convincing evidence that AP and/or active safety features work better on HW3 and HW2.5, and I think it will happen, probably at around that same price point. I'm expecting it for an end-of-quarter revenue push (although since it's hardware they have to announce it a bit before so that people can make appointments). Perhaps late February 2021?


----------



## Caulin (Sep 2, 2018)

yeah I have a 2018 M3 with EAP and the FSD upgrade on the phone app lists it as $7k.


----------

